# Don Jose Turbo Cigar Review - Decent flavor, horrible draw



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The draw on this stick was horrific. I lit it up and from the get go, I felt like I was trying to suck a bowling ball through a straw. Decent fla...

Read the full review here: Don Jose Turbo Cigar Review - Decent flavor, horrible draw


----------

